
The Tech Job Market and Skills for 2014 - codefighter
http://codingthis.com/management/tech-job-market-skills-2014/
======
velniukas
Java != Javascript

~~~
pwang
Heh, came here to say this. Something as simple as this really blows the
credibility of the entire piece.

